# J. S. Moore humbuckers.....WOW



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

For quite some time, I have been reading about Jon's pickups and have been wanting to try them.

I recently purchased a set of Classic '57 humbucker pickups from a forum member (custom made and never installed...IIRC).

These are A2 magnets with a DC resistance of 7.4 in the neck and 8.0 in the bridge.

I put them in my MIJ 335 copy played through a ~ '74 SF Princetion Reverb (recently overhauled by Wild Bill) into an Eminence L'il Buddy speaker. All that was missing in the tone chain were the fingers.

Now I know why virtually everyone has been so pleased with Jon's products. Such articulate, clear and musical tone.

Congratulations and Thank You, Jon .....your building/winding skills are admired and appreciated.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Jon does great stuff, I love my J S Moore pickups as well 

... clips?


----------



## sonic635 (Jan 14, 2007)

I put a set of Jon's V-59 in a Hagstrom select swede with alnico 4 magnets. Gave the guitar a nice airy tone very articulate with a tight bottom. Blew the doors off of a set of Seymour Duncans I had put in. Also Jon's service is excellent and his prices are extremely competitive.
Probably the first place I go for my next set of pickups.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I have a couple of his single coils in my Tele "Partscaster" and I agree wholeheartedly, he does a great job on them. Highly recommended.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I built the Les Pat just to try his humbuckers I was sooo pleased with Tele pu's.... clean and airy is the right description....


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Jon made a set of Tele pups for my MIJ Tele 62 reissue and it was exactly what I was looking for to put into that tele. I've had other pups installed in it and it never satisfied me. These ones are staying in that guitar.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I've had two pairs of his humbuckers, a set of P90's and a set of tele pickups. All excellent. 

Honestly my only problem with Jon's pickups is that he gives you almost too much choice. IF you're not really sure what you want, ask. He's a great source of information, and has developed a sixth sense about what will work with a particular guitar.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GLad you like them mate.....i got tele set, strat set and a Humbucker comming here to..


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I ordered two sets of Humbuckers from Jon and I can't believe how much they improved my tone. One set went in a Hagstrom Ultra Swede and the other in an Epi Les Paul Standard. 

Now for the Telecasters.

Chito, can you tell me the specs for your MIJ Tele 62 reissue pick-ups please?


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep, my singer popped a set of Jon's extremely low wind humbuckers - Maybe 7.2k and 7.6k - in his Epiphone Sheraton and it was night and day. The mushy neck pickup tone was gone, so detailed but still really full. The bridge sound became really beefy, more detailed, and with just a little bit of twang (which is exactly what we were going for with the low wind).


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

We should just make this thread into a sticky - anytime JS Moores pickups get discussed on GC, everyone agrees how great they are. I have a pair of his PAFs in my PRS and they're awesome. There's a clip of me playing them on his website:

Look for Derek Barlas:
J S Moore Custom Guitar Pickups - Soundclips


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

*+1 for Jon*

Jon did a 78 tele neck rewind for me......couldn't be more pleased

Just received today a full electronic kit from him for my JD tele (cts, switchcraft, PIO mojotone cap, and oak bigsby switch)

Really helpful guy that knows his stuff.......btw as per Jon's website recommendation, I tried celluloid picks......what can I say....he's right about them as well


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Got Jon's P90s in my mahoganey slab Hamer P90 Special.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I really want to try custom winds, but I'm not sure what exactly you ask for when doing so. I really like the Black Widow and V-1 in my Sims, and I plan on putting J S Moores in the guitars I own.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Budda said:


> I really want to try custom winds, but I'm not sure what exactly you ask for when doing so. I really like the Black Widow and V-1 in my Sims, and I plan on putting J S Moores in the guitars I own.


It usually starts with the type of conversation with Jon that "zdogma" mentioned. If you tell him what you are looking for the final result from the back-and-forth discussion is excellent.

He seems to enjoy the process of determining what the customer wants, and doing his best to deliver. It's seems so bizarre in this day and age.. kkjuw


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a P-90 and tele bridge in the CV tele I bought on here... didn't get a chance to hear to stock pups but these ones are amazing! Great pickups.

He should make some bass pups if he doesn't all ready. A J set and a P would be magical!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> He seems to enjoy the process of determining what the customer wants, and doing his best to deliver. It's seems so bizarre in this day and age..


Hence the level of success Jon is having...

Unfortunately, a somewhat forgotten, often not employed, BASIC business practice is taking the time to LISTEN to the customer.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

You guys are going to make me blush. I actually have the flatwork for J bass and P bass pickups. I just have to get around to making the spacers to put them together.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> You guys are going to make me blush. I actually have the flatwork for J bass and P bass pickups. I just have to get around to making the spacers to put them together.


Hmmmmm ....... 

oh.... go ahead an blush.....


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I need to sell a couple pedals and get myself a set of JS Moore Humbuckers. I love the Strat set I got from Jon!


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a set of jeckyl and Hydes with a few extras in my charvell style 2 and they are amazing.



J S Moore said:


> You guys are going to make me blush. I actually have the flatwork for J bass and P bass pickups. I just have to get around to making the spacers to put them together.


Jon Please let me know when you will be ready to build the p/j bass pickups as i would be interested in a set for my 78 p-bass.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

I have to try a set of John's version of PAF pickups. Does he allow pickup? . Might be good to start saving up!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Jesus guys...shut up...or he's gonna raise his price by 50%...LOL......

Just received 3 sets from Jon again...) i must be a good client cause man..i've bought a crap load of them..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

vasthorizon said:


> I have to try a set of John's version of PAF pickups. Does he allow pickup? . Might be good to start saving up!


Local pick up would be cool! Also a chance to chat gear/tone as well


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

ive dealt with jon a couple times and his stuff is amazing.. and yes Paul (vasthorizon) he does do local pickup in Hamilton which is very cool.. saves having to hit the mail box every 10 mins (which ive been doing lately waiting on a couple pedals)


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Alistair6 said:


> ive dealt with jon a couple times and his stuff is amazing.. and yes Paul (vasthorizon) he does do local pickup in Hamilton which is very cool.. saves having to hit the mail box every 10 mins (which ive been doing lately waiting on a couple pedals)


Sweet! Thanks for the info, Al! The time has come for me to do so again since I have a guitar on the way. I am downsizing so I'll be selling most of mine soon.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I would drive to Hamilton to meet the man behind the tone


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Anyone have a pic of Jon's nickel humbucker covers?


----------

